# native fish (new tank)



## jjdrees (Nov 24, 2009)

I have just setup my new 55gal. i am wanting to get native fish. mainly bluegill, crappie and yellow perch. is there anything that i need to know before I go out and get these fish. any advise would be greatly appreciative. thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep...one important thing...the tank will be too small unfortunately. Would have the makings for a nice native tank if bigger. Two or three large pieces of driftwood, some live plants. Potential.


----------



## jjdrees (Nov 24, 2009)

are there any native fish i could get in a 55gal. its not big enough for a couple of bluegill?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry gills get upwards of 2 pounds. too small of a tank for more then 1

those are native sport/game fish why not get a minnow net and go dipping in your local creeks and smaller river tributaries.


there are TONS of neat smaller colorful natives in these kind of waters.


----------



## jjdrees (Nov 24, 2009)

The only reason I was wanting blue gills or perch. are those are the fish that i have caught before. and i thought it would be neat to have some around the house. Im really not into the local minnows or shinners simply because to me they are the same as going to the local fish store and just buying a small pretty fish. If you know what i mean


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quite understandable. I know a few people who have built native tanks for bass and perch. Definately makes for a nice big tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Alot of killie fish are native to north american waters and come in vibrant colors.

I understand on the size but that is too small for those fish.


----------



## jjdrees (Nov 24, 2009)

ok. so I took the advise and got a single bluegill. he was a wild caught approx 4 inches. I have my tank all set up and my question is. how long will it take him to stop (freaking out) .or is there something else going on tha I dont know about thanks.


----------

